# 1984 live



## realitycheck (Jan 9, 2021)

Not sure what category to put this in so be free to move or delete if not suited for this forum.

Looking at what is happening right now I can not unsee 1984 going live today... Tech giants gave themselves right to decide what we will see, read or hear and in same time deleting and banning other apps and sources which don't follow their "truth". It is not open for debate or checking of evidence their "ministry of truth" has decided for us what is true and what is not.

I just want to make clear this what I write I not about Trump (do not want discussion to go in that direction, but he was catalyst that lead to today events) - it is about free speech and access to different sources of information and opinions and deleting and blocking everything that doesn't suit their narrative and what they want us to think and know. It has happened before and we are discussing it as false history on this forum and it is happening now live - current events are tomorrows history... 

We may not like or agree with someone and their views but to silence them and erasing them leads only to question - who is next and who decides for us what is truth?

“Every record has been destroyed or falsified, every book rewritten, every picture has been repainted, every statue and street building has been renamed, every date has been altered. And the process is continuing day by day and minute by minute. History has stopped. Nothing exists except an endless present in which the Party is always right.”  
  ―      George Orwell,            1984


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 9, 2021)

I believe this is coming to fruition.
Ive read several accounts that said all of our books have disinformation in them by design. Or they are 100% BS as far as history goes.
This was from 1946. The exception was Manly P. Hall's library of esoteric and occult books in California. Its still there today.
A US Navy Admiral Rico Botta was told this by Secretary of Defense Forrestal. Both had been privy to the president's UFO file.
Forrestal died in '47, but Botta must have read "1984" later on.


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 9, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> I believe this is coming to fruition.
> Ive read several accounts that said all of our books have disinformation in them by design. Or they are 100% BS as far as history goes.
> This was from 1946. The exception was Manly P. Hall's library of esoteric and occult books in California. Its still there today.
> A US Navy Admiral Rico Botta was told this by Secretary of Defense Forrestal. Both had been privy to the president's UFO file.
> Forrestal died in '47, but Botta must have read "1984" later on.



Do you posses any of Hall's works that are worth reading? I've done a bit of research and haven't managed to find anything useful, except for his old magazine "the all-seeing eye" which is full of some vague stuff, but nothing that we haven't heard of. Hall seems an interesting person to me, but he surely didn't write all that he knew in his magazines.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 9, 2021)

Ive read three and they are somewhat vague and interpretational. He was very popular back in the day. You have to put it in the context of the era upon which it was written.
I like the "Secret History of America."


----------



## msw141 (Jan 10, 2021)

recent events also got me thinking just how bad the official historical version of these times will be recorded.  what kids are going to be told in class decades from now about these times is going to be so far removed from the truth it's sickening.  really makes you wonder to what degree that's any different than the rest of history.  i'm sure it's recency bias and all that, but it feels like there's a bigger gap these days between narrative and reality than I can fathom had been a feature of past times.   but that's the problem with not having lived through other times in the past, you just don;t know.


----------



## realitycheck (Jan 10, 2021)

It is not only how it will be recorded, they are changing facts right in front of our eyes - don't believe your own eyes we will tell you what's happening... These riots and looting are "fiery but mostly peaceful protest" because msm told so, these individuals are dangerous and we will delete and block them because they decided of how their word *might be* received and interpreted... They are removing alternative apps for allowing free speech and not complying to their rules?

You are looking what is happening and they are changing facts live as they are happening, they are deciding what is right and wrong, what is true and false, what we will see and read, what should we think, what should we use... and not once is question asked - who gave them that right, who choose them to make those decisions?

You have private firms ruled by individuals controlling our media, politics and now they want to control us and our thoughts - it is not conspiracy theory any more, it is happening right now in front everyone's eyes and most of the people are so dumbfucked they they are happily giving up their rights and freedoms because it is easier to let be brainwashed by media than to use your own brain and make your own conclusions...


----------



## Onijunbei (Jan 10, 2021)

What does all this have to do with "You"?
Whos history is being written/erased?
If one doesnt like the system, why is one apart of it?
What does "1984" have to do with "You"?
Isnt all we have right now, in the present?
How does one have any power over the past or the future?


----------



## codis (Jan 11, 2021)

realitycheck said:


> Looking at what is happening right now I can not unsee 1984 going live today...


I grew up in a communist regime, with all the authoritarian regulations and the censorship already in place.
But yes, I recognize it. If you grew up in the country your IP suggests and you are old enough, you might know that, too.

Sorry, but the US of A is going to hell in a handbasket.
And large parts of the West will follow.
Everything according to plan.
And the plandemic is part of it.


----------



## realitycheck (Jan 11, 2021)

I am not in USA but from 1991. it is easy to to see patern - today in USA is tomorrow in my shithole country... It is just I am tired of it all... war, financial crisis, covids, loosing normal things one by one... 

I am child of Star Trek ideals - peace among all, cooperation, help everybody you can, respect others and their beliefs and customs, protect weak... when I was child I thought in 2020. we will have flying cars, space ships, society that advanced in which each member wants to contribute to prosperity for all - not this, not some twilight zone episode where everything is going in downward spiral.


----------



## codis (Jan 12, 2021)

realitycheck said:


> I am not in USA but from 1991. it is easy to to see patern - today in USA is tomorrow in my shithole country...


Exactly. Very few realize how codependent and intertwined the First-World society and economy is. Unrest and civil war in the US will have a very significant effect on us in Europe.
The latest effords to push Anglo-Saxon cultural narratives like Halloween and "Black Friday" on us is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 13, 2021)

codis said:


> realitycheck said:
> 
> 
> > I am not in USA but from 1991. it is easy to to see patern - today in USA is tomorrow in my shithole country...
> ...


I don't know about black friday, but Halloween is a celtic/irish tradition related to Samhain and all hallows eve the night when the dead are supposed to  walk the earth.
People used to dress up as "ghosts" to fool the dead from coming to seek revenge or whatever on them and leave gifts of fruit and nuts etc to appease the spirits. Nothing at all like the american version which has modernized it into commercialization and trivia and exported that around the world instead.



> The ancient Celtic Festival of Samhain (pronounced “sow-in”) was an end-of-Summer celebration — a sort of harvest festival, but also a festival intended to dissuade troublesome spirits from causing havoc or death during the coming long and cold winter months. Celts believed during this time, the veil between the worlds of the living and the dead was thin, permitting spirits to return. They thought many of those spirits were responsible for damaging crops and caused other problems.


Origins of Halloween


----------



## codis (Jan 13, 2021)

I know what both of them are (Helloween and Black Friday), but my point is, these holidays/events have no cultural bearing here.
Yet dozens of companies bombard the citizens with ads at this opportunity. Luckily I threw out TV and radio years ago ...
I watch the work environment becoming more and more americanized for years now. As well as the entertainment industry. 
I don't give a f**k about the Kardashians ...

I can only hope it collapses before we reach the All-World-One-Unculture stage.


----------



## EUAFU (Jan 13, 2021)

Do you want to know the future of the USA and the rest of the world? Look towards mainland China. You will be a slave. In China, they are slaves to the CCP. In the USA, slaves to the metacapitalists who put puppet politicians in power.

But unlike China, Americans will not be enslaved in the same way. In China, they can use the 1984 system because it is practically a traditional system.

In the USA I bet more on Aldous Huxley's Brave New World system. This is for those who survive. Their objective is clear: to kill billions of people.

I pray that something will happen and stop these psychopaths, but the chances are slim due to the alienation of most people. Another factor that prevents effective opposition to the implementation of an oppressive system is that people do not react until it is too late.

When they decide to get up, they will be surrounded by barbed wire or on the platform of a railway station waiting for the death train.

And thinking about that, I remembered that military site, Deagel.com, which predicted that the US population in 2025 would be two-thirds smaller, down to less than 100 million people. There were forecasts for all countries.

As for Brazil, right here almost everyone is a slave. The next step is just to murder people as they have always done over the centuries. Anyone who stands up against the government here is quickly eliminated.


----------



## codis (Jan 13, 2021)

EUAFU said:


> And thinking about that, I remembered that military site, Deagel.com, which predicted that the US population in 2025 would be two-thirds smaller, down to less than 100 million people. There were forecasts for all countries.


It seems they "updated" their prediction lately, quite some number have changed - downwards in regard remaining population.
I would recommend to scroll all the way down and read their disclaimer. A very interesting read.
I assess deagel.com as a second-tier desinformation site, an "AltMedia" site to bamboozle the half-awake.
While they admit Covid-1984 and Climate Change are fake and the "Great Reset" is a power grab, they still maintain the illusion of a East-West antagonism.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jan 13, 2021)

codis said:


> EUAFU said:
> 
> 
> > And thinking about that, I remembered that military site, Deagel.com, which predicted that the US population in 2025 would be two-thirds smaller, down to less than 100 million people. There were forecasts for all countries.
> ...


Here is the original Deagel page i had saved a year or so back to compare with the down toned one you will see now on there site.


----------



## codis (Jan 13, 2021)

I just compared the numbers for my current country of residence (AT).
The predicted loss in population went from less than 10% to about 30%.
Said disclaimer at the bottom explicitly states the last date they updated it.

Anyway, I have seen they predict the Anglo-Saxon world (US, UK) to get the hardest hit.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Jan 13, 2021)

codis said:


> I know what both of them are (Helloween and Black Friday), but my point is, these holidays/events have no cultural bearing here.
> Yet dozens of companies bombard the citizens with ads at this opportunity. Luckily I threw out TV and radio years ago ...
> I watch the work environment becoming more and more americanized for years now. As well as the entertainment industry.
> I don't give a f**k about the Kardashians ...
> ...


The uncultured, brainwashed majority of any country unfortunately thinks the grass is greener on he other side of the fence. The commercialized stuff from America is like a virus being invited into each country by this majority.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 13, 2021)

Id be damn careful blaming everything bad on America.
Yes, big corporations and the Deep state-controlled military industrial complex have done much to slash and burn many cultures of the world, but in some cases they were invited by corrupt governments and industrialists.
Are you throwing stones in glass houses?
Average Americans like myself and others aren't happy with the past or present situation, but we have hope that the Deep State is being opposed now by a military-based "Alliance." Let us hope it is the real-deal, for if not, we are all F**KED.

Years ago when I was in France with a group of international people and friends, a local man with a snotty disposition and a PTB attitude said to me that the only good things America had ever culturally offered to the world was rock and roll, hamburgers, blue jeans, and Harley Davidson motorcycles.

Being a Harley owner myself, I replied: "What the hell else do you need?"

All debt slaves in America and elsewhere need to find freedom.
I won't stand for America becoming China.
We are all in this together....especially on this forum. We are here to find answers and solutions, not bash one another's nationality. If you have an issue with that, well...


----------



## Jetsam (Jan 13, 2021)

Well resets occur without much trouble because people that know are dead or actively seeking survival for their families. I have a good idea of what's going on and what's at stake and yet I readily admit I will keep my head down long enough to be sure my children and grandchild have a chance at survival and *maybe* something better in the future. I won't take any vaccine but if things get *really* crazy and my grandson will be taken away if I don't, give it here. This body is not all that important and this world can take care of herself eventually. If it comes to a choice between my honor and my grandson, my honor means nothing to me.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Jan 14, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Id be damn careful blaming everything bad on America.
> Yes, big corporations and the Deep state-controlled military industrial complex have done much to slash and burn many cultures of the world, but in some cases they were invited by corrupt governments and industrialists.
> Are you throwing stones in glass houses?
> Average Americans like myself and others aren't happy with the past or present situation, but we have hope that the Deep State is being opposed now by a military-based "Alliance." Let us hope it is the real-deal, for if not, we are all F**KED.
> ...


I'm not blaming America. It is very obvious that American politics has been bought for at least 100 years. The industrialists have gone AWAL and the laws protecting the consumer from being poisoned by the product are more lax than any other country. A lot of ingredients in your food are banned outside the USA. The industrial farms are pumping your food full of chemicals. I'm trying to think of an Irish invention that kills the consumer in order for me to be throwing anything in a glass house. Every one of us are slaves, Americans are 1st in line for all new technology to harvest our energy and money. This eventually seeps into other countries as I described.


----------



## EUAFU (Jan 14, 2021)

An excellent article on when the plans we are seeing in action today were drawn up. The authors of this plan wanted to implement it 100 years ago and it did not work. They will probably fail again now.

https://www.strategic-culture.org/n...husian-brainwashed-a-generation-of-americans/


----------



## codis (Jan 14, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Id be damn careful blaming everything bad on America.


Maybe you got that wrong.
Its local companies (or local branches of multinationals) that push those things here. And don't care destroying local traditions.
Would you enjoy celebrating Russian Christmas, or Kanamara Matsuri ?


JWW427 said:


> Average Americans like myself and others aren't happy with the past or present situation, but we have hope that the Deep State is being opposed now by a military-based "Alliance." Let us hope it is the real-deal, for if not, we are all F**KED.


Many of those average Americans are totally unaware of what had been done worldwide in their name. Such a stance didn't help the Germans after WWII either.


JWW427 said:


> All debt slaves in America and elsewhere need to find freedom.
> I won't stand for America becoming China.


The US had been kind of a headquarter for TPTB for a while, with some positive side effects for the local inhabitants.
But they seem to move on now, and traditionally leave scorched earth behind.
I am not sure that people worldwide will realize who their true enemy is.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 14, 2021)

@codis ,@JWW427 ,@Knowncitizen  you are all correct.Nobody I believe is attacking any country's people here. America has been the world Empire for the last 50+ years by decree of our mutual supposed masters and hence the awful materialism and mindnumbing  "entertainment" and culture/human corruption has  been produced there in our time and cast like that virus amongst the rest of the owned world. Before that England, Holland, Spain,Portugal etc etc.
"People"  with very long lifetimes playing games with our lives between themselves.
  The coming new empire will be run through China in my opinion as we can already see as @EUAFU hinted.
Their buying up of ports worldwide is a big hint in that direction. Kind of related, I watched some friends playing ouiji board back in the eighties, and one of them asked " who will start the next world war " and the answer was China. Of course being the eighties, we all laughed.
  All nations are pawns on the same gameboard. Looks like whoever got China as their card gets their chance to rule the roost for the next war games and reset in my view.


----------



## codis (Jan 14, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Nobody I believe is attacking any country's people here. America has been the world Empire for the last 50+ years by decree of our mutual supposed masters and hence the awful materialism and mindnumbing "entertainment" and culture/human corruption has been produced there in our time and cast like that virus amongst the rest of the owned world. Before that England, Holland, Spain,Portugal etc etc.


And not only that.
They had been able to whip us up against each other for WWI and WWII. And Americans to march into Korea, Vietnam, Afghanistan, and Iraq. And Russians to march into Afghanistan. For their own gain and entertainment, I suppose.
And I suspect they do it again.
Only thing is, nuclear weapons skew the balance of power. Small countries can deliver devastating and even lethal blows to far superior adversaries.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 15, 2021)

EUAFU said:


> An excellent article on when the plans we are seeing in action today were drawn up. The authors of this plan wanted to implement it 100 years ago and it did not work. They will probably fail again now.
> 
> https://www.strategic-culture.org/n...husian-brainwashed-a-generation-of-americans/


That's a superb article,thanks for sharing!


codis said:


> I just compared the numbers for my current country of residence (AT).
> The predicted loss in population went from less than 10% to about 30%.
> Said disclaimer at the bottom explicitly states the last date they updated it.
> 
> Anyway, I have seen they predict the Anglo-Saxon world (US, UK) to get the hardest hit.


What I find interesting about this is that Australia escaped the housing/financial crisis of 2007/2008. In fact the ridiculous housing bubble here expanded. Why? I don't know,I feel it was by intent part of the whole plan. Even now we are not experiencing the severe social shutdowns of other "anglo-saxon"countries  at the same rate other than the states of Victoria and Tasmania.
What does that mean in long term play of the game?
We seem to have a unique play of the game with China. I find that worrying.


Onijunbei said:


> What does all this have to do with "You"?
> Whos history is being written/erased?
> If one doesnt like the system, why is one apart of it?
> What does "1984" have to do with "You"?
> ...


Very good questions for us to ask aquiscent individuals to try and stir their powers of critical thinking.


----------



## EUAFU (Jan 16, 2021)

Oracle said:


> EUAFU said:
> 
> 
> > An excellent article on when the plans we are seeing in action today were drawn up. The authors of this plan wanted to implement it 100 years ago and it did not work. They will probably fail again now.
> ...


Apparently, their plan is to use Australia and New Zealand as a refuge when the "cataclysm" they expect (actually plan) to occur. I hope that as soon as they set foot there, Australians and New Zealanders will get rid of them forever.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 17, 2021)

EUAFU said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > EUAFU said:
> ...


Can't see resistance on that level happening unfortunately. The belief in the narrative here is astounding and msm are deliberately not covering the extremes of the shutdown elsewhere in the world, it's all homebased cv coverage ad nauseum.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jan 17, 2021)

EUAFU said:


> Apparently, their plan is to use Australia and New Zealand as a refuge when the "cataclysm" they expect (actually plan) to occur.


Yes i think you might be right.

The "new" Parliament House in Canberra in the The Australian Capital Territory was built so large that the rest of the world can be run from there.


----------

